# When will a ewe be bred back?



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

I was wondering how soon after a ewe lambs will she be bred back. The ram will be with the ewes the whole time. I'd like to know when I can start to expect me second batch of lambs  Thanks!!


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

Does no one know? I would like to get rid of my barbado ram as soon as my ewes are bred back. I do not want him to bred my young katahdin ewes.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

With the odd exception (and one is the Wiltshire I think) most breeds of sheep only lamb once annually so you are safe to run your ram with the ewes to some extent but must be prepared for a prolonged lambing as ewes can come into heat over something like a 5 month period. 

I don't know what the physical situation is for either of you but is it possible to fence of a small paddock to seperate your ram from the ewes which will leave you in control of when he runs with the ewes and when you can expect lambing to begin and end.

I run 25 Border Leicster/Romney ewes and use an Open Faced Romney ram and an Awassi ram. I put them with my ewes at the beginning of April and pull them out again at the end of May. From that I know my first lamb will be born half-way through August and the last half-way through October at the latest. If I didn't do that I could have lambs dribbling out anywhere from June through to the end of December although each ewe would only lamb once. Putting your rams out with the ewes for a specified time allows you to plan ahead for feed and optimum growth. 

Oh, and by the way, those dates are round the wrong way for you - I'm on the opposite side of the world  but hope that what I've said helps.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Sue (Jul 22, 2002)

My experience with our hair sheep (Dorpers and Katahdins) are that the ewes in the fall will breed back with lambs by side anywhere from 5-10 weeks old. In the spring, I have less luck with ewes breeding back with their lambs still on them but will breed back well if I have weaned the lambs off them ~ thus allowing for lambs twice a year from those ewes. I have a neighbor who breeds Barbado and Mouflons and they will breed RIGHT back after lambing so she has lambs hitting the ground year round since the ram is in all the time.

Remove any ewe lambs from the ram that you do not want bred as I have seen them cycle as early as 4 1/2 months old. Also be sure to remove any ram lambs as they can breed this early too. I purchased a ewe lamb once that lambed at 10 months old to the day (she was registered so I had her birthday on the papers). Luckily, she did fine and had a beautiful single ewe lamb.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

How soon they can depends on the breed, some breed out of season well some not at all. How soon you would want it to would depend a lot on her condition, sheep simply don't conceive well if they are stressed from lambing etc. You would want to give your ewe a minimum of 5 months to regain some weight, and start cycling normally. If it is a seasonal breeder you may not have anything bred until the right season (and as Ronnie says he's 12 (or is it 6??) months out of synch with folks in the N Hemisphere) You can force a ewe to breed with hormones etc, if its important to get her bred for a particular lambing time or requirement.


----------



## quailkeeper (Aug 18, 2004)

Barbados breed any time of the year and usually lamb twice a year. I think I have my question answered. Thanks to all!!! I will sell him two months after the last ewe has lambed. I will also use chalk to be sure that he has bred them.


----------

